# Ridere con linux...

## loa-ash

Scusate ma tra una compilazione e l'altra mi è venuto in mente che è ora di ridere con linux non solo di bestemmiare quando si blocca qualcosa.... Per questo volevo chiedervi se conscevate dei siti con walllpaper, immagini, o altre chicche del mondo linux che facciano ridere o che stupiscano... (tipo sfottò linux vs microsoft) o cose simili da poter arichiviare o utlizzare magari come sfondi ... 

Al webbit04 per esempio c'erano magliette con scritto:

"There's no place like 127.0.0.1"     :Laughing: 

capito che intendo?

----------

## n3mo

La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è http://bofh.ntk.net/Bastard.html......da non leggere assolutamente in ufficio, rischiate di ribaltarvi dalle risate mentre entra il direttore generale in sala server....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

[OT] *loa-ash wrote:*   

> Al webbit04 per esempio c'erano magliette con scritto:
> 
> "There's no place like 127.0.0.1"    

 

Sulle magliette dello staff del webbit era scritto "The problem is between keyboard and chair" (il problema e' tra la tastiera e la sedia)  :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

personalmente ho il problema contrario: bestemmio con windows e rido con linux  :Very Happy: 

comunque vedi qui

----------

## loa-ash

grazie ora me li gusto

Okrez eri presente quando mettevano su kill bill volume 2 su maxischermo?

 :Smile: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *loa-ash wrote:*   

> Okrez eri presente quando mettevano su kill bill volume 2 su maxischermo?
> 
> 

 

Si, ero il responsabile del laboratorio in quel momento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iDarbert

http://www.angelfire.com/ky/microsfot/  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Per chi vuole le strisce settimali:

In Spagnolo: http://tira.escomposlinux.org/

Tradotta in Inglese: http://comic.escomposlinux.org/

----------

## paman

magliette 

http://www.thinkgeek.com <--

http://www.linuxcentral.com

http://www.copyleft.net <--

http://openstuff.net

http://www.hackerstickers.com

fumetti

http://www.hackles.org (se non lo conoscete già)

http://www.pc-facile.com/maniax.php?s=20040312

www.soft-land.org/storie (credo che tutti sappiamo di che si tratta)

----------

## randomaze

Come rendere Unix Politically-Correct:

http://www.gmi.edu/~jhuggins/humor/polcorrectunix.html

un piccolo estratto:

```

"man" pages are now called "person" pages.

...

To avoid unpleasant, medieval connotations, the "kill" command has been  

renamed "euthanise."

...

The "abort()" function is now called "choice()."

...

The term "daemons" is a Judeo-Christian pejorative.  Such processes  

will now be known as "spiritual guides."

...

```

----------

## flyinspirit001

loa ash, la scritta "There's no place like 127.0.0.1 è di thinkgeek.com, sono loro i rivenditori e creatori di quelle magliette a qto so  :Smile:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bld

"Information was designed to be passed freely. If you can't encrypt, and protect your data correctly. It is your fault that it fell in other hands, and it is now public domain."

ehehe io questa l'ho trovata troppo forte  :Razz: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

io questa query  :Smile:  (sempre da thinkgeek)

SELECT * FROM users WHERE clue > 0. Uh oh, zero rows were returned! Oh no!?!?

----------

## shanghai

La mia maglia preferita su thinkgeek è quella che recita

"Go away or I will replace you with a very small shell script"   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ grep -r "on fire" *

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c:static char *usblp_messages[] = { "ok", "out of paper", "off-line", "on fire" };

```

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Se invece che per le stampanti fosse relativa alle CPU lo status "on fire" non sarebbe poi tanto lontano dal vero  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> $ cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

asdfsas eccolo!!!

```
Thunder / # cd linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2/

Thunder linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 # grep -r "on fire" *

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/p5.c:               printk(KERN_EMERG "CPU#%d: Possible thermal failure (CPU on fire ?).\n", smp_processor_id());
```

----------

## lavish

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## gutter

 *paman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fumetti
> 
> http://www.hackles.org (se non lo conoscete già)
> ...

 

Peccato che ne abbiano sospeso la pubblicazione  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

Grazie a tutti per i molteplici link  :Smile: 

Io di thinikgeek ho una maglietta con scritto "Scan my network and die"  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *guida in linea vanilla-sources-2.6.2 wrote:*   

> WARNING: RAID-6 is currently highly experimental.  If you
> 
> use it, there is no guarantee whatsoever that it won't
> 
> destroy your data, eat your disk drives, insult your mother,
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> +#if defined(__alpha__) && defined(CONFIG_PCI)
> 
> +       /*
> 
> +        * The meaning of life, the universe, and everything. Plus
> ...

 

----------

## Lucha

beh, un qualsiasi 

```
$ fortune kernelcookies
```

 è semplicemente mortale!   :Laughing: 

```
panic("Damn it Jim! I'm a doctor, not a programmer! "

                "Oh, wait a sec, I am a programmer. "

                "And, who's Jim?!?!\n"

                "Arrgghh! We've done it again!\n");

        linux-2.6.6/drivers/message/fusion/mptlan.c

```

mi chiedo quale problema causi ciò.... LOL!

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Lucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi chiedo quale problema causi ciò.... LOL!

 

eheheh forse uno StarTrekKernelPanic  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

a costo di essere OT in un OT, lo devo postare.

oggi, in ufficio, sono stato 20m a ridere come un imbecille.

ps.

ah, e che nessuno insinui il dubbio che sono fissato con i bridge  :Shocked: 

----------

